# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Database problem

## beryl

Dear KOI's Forumer..

Seperti kita ketahui, forum kita terjadi problem 2-3 hari terakhir. Problem terdeteksi dengan tidak update nya posting2 terbaru.

Masalah ini terjadi karena adanya missing index pada database, yg salah satu penyebabnya adalah database yg cukup besar dan load yang sangat tinggi di server pada saat yg bersamaan.

Hal ini telah kita investigasi, performa server telah kita tingkatkan dengan meng-upgrade beberapa komponen dan dilanjutkan dengan reindexing database yg berakibat dengan 1 hari satu malam forum terpaksa kita shut down.

Alhamdulillah, pagi tadi reindexing telah selesai lebih cepat dari yg kita perkirakan. Dengan demikian forum telah kita online kan kembali pagi ini dengan aman.

Kami mohon maaf atas ketidak nyamanan yg terjadi akibat problem dan maintenance tersebut.
Hal ini harus kita lakukan untuk menjadikan forum agar selalu menjadi lebih baik dari sebelumnya sesuai dengan yg kita inginkan bersama.

Terima kasih.

Salam,

----------


## luki

*" T H A N K  Y O U "*   Om Beryl

ssaaaluuuutt...........dengan totalitas nya Om Beryl terhadap KOI's
 :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## E. Nitto

Terima kasih oom Berryl dan oom Luki.... GOOD JOB oom.....

----------


## Glenardo

Kembali ke rumah kita...He4x..

Makash Om Beryl

----------


## Soegianto

Tanda2 forum banyak yg cinta sm om beryl tuch hehe
Tks om top deh

----------


## Robby Iwan

Petanda peningkatan aktivitas yang sangat pesat dari forum kita..*BRAVO OM BERYL..*

----------


## Pauran

i luv U full om Beryl ...
Bravo Forum Koi-s  !!!!

----------


## Soegianto

Om beryl siap2 
Mau lompat 3 x forumnya
Hrs siaga 1

----------


## setia_budi

mantapp...*kuncen*nya sampe turun gunung..

----------


## showa

makasih ya om,................memang mantab lah om satu ini ..............

----------


## Ajik Raffles

aha...aha... aha.... biar sudah dijelaskan demikian rinci, tetap aja gak ngerti...
Selamat dan terimakasih buat om beryl atas kerja spartan-nya...

----------


## edwin

kangen di hari kemarin terlampiaskan di hari ini.... thanks om Beryl

----------


## Abied

Teng Yu Om Berryl....

----------


## h3ln1k

TOP BGT terbukti forum kita yang akses luarrr biaassaaa

----------


## TSA

tq om Beryl .................. ruaaarrrrrrr biasaaaaa........

----------


## sukkoi

Salut atas dedikasi Om Beryl sbg kuncen KOI's bagaikan Mbah Marijan kuncen Gn Merapi  

Mohon maaf sebelumnya, jika boleh sedikit memberikan analisa problem database dari penggemar KOI's yg masih newbee keeping KOI. 

Aplikasi forum interactive yg saat ini diimplementasikan KOI's (*vbulletin*) memang lebih canggih & memiliki fitur lebih banyak dibandingkan dengan aplikasi forum interactive KOI's sebelumnya (*phpBB*).
Namun demikian, untuk menjaga performance agar aplikasi tetap stabil maka konsekuensinya memerlukan engine/server dengan spesifikasi high in yang harganya mungkin setara dengan bbrp ekor KOI indukan dari kawasan Niigata.  

Untuk menyiasati hal tsb (hanya sekedar usul berdasarkan pengalaman) agar performance KOI's tetap terjaga dengan menggunakan middle specification server, maka sebaiknya database tidak menjadi satu server dengan aplikasi vbulletin atau server database terpisah dengan server aplikasi.

Disamping itu, perlu juga dipertimbangkan untuk membatasi atau menonaktifkan beberapa fitur dari aplikasi vbulletin yang seringkali membutuhkan akses ke database dalam waktu yang relatif sangat singkat.

Demikian sekedar analisa singkat problem database.
Untuk lebih jelasnya tanpa mengurangi rasa hormat silahkan mengakses *portal vbulletin*.

Bravo KOI's & keep spirit 
*SUKaKOI*

----------


## andriyana

kemarin-kemarin ga bisa akses KOI-S bikin mati gaye  ::  :: 
Thanks Om Beryl

----------


## Soegianto

ayo2 ramai2 traktir om berly

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kemarin-kemarin ga bisa akses KOI-S bikin mati gaye 
> Thanks Om Beryl


Kira - kira, pas lagi drop kemaren pada ngapain om?

----------


## edwin

> Kira - kira, pas lagi drop kemaren pada ngapain om?


udah kayak ngecek bb om ajik... tiap 15 menit coba buka.... belom bisa...... 15 menit lagi buka lagi... belom bisa juga....

----------


## bobo

tengkyu om berryl, muah muah muah

----------


## klbid

Om Beryl,
Fasilitas search kok tidak bisa digunakan? saya coba masukkan kata "koi" saja error. Contohnya seperti ini :

The following errors occurred with your search 
The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search: 
koi

----------


## beryl

> Om Beryl,
> Fasilitas search kok tidak bisa digunakan? saya coba masukkan kata "koi" saja error. Contohnya seperti ini :
> 
> The following errors occurred with your search 
> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search: 
> koi


Halo Om,
Untuk alasan efisiensi, searching dibatasi minimal keyword nya 5 character, di bawah itu system akan men-denied.
Semoga membantu.

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> Salut atas dedikasi Om Beryl sbg kuncen KOI's bagaikan Mbah Marijan kuncen Gn Merapi


Asal jangan ikutan kena wedhus gembel ya om, hehe..




> Mohon maaf sebelumnya, jika boleh sedikit memberikan analisa problem database dari penggemar KOI's yg masih newbee keeping KOI. 
> 
> Aplikasi forum interactive yg saat ini diimplementasikan KOI's (*vbulletin*) memang lebih canggih & memiliki fitur lebih banyak dibandingkan dengan aplikasi forum interactive KOI's sebelumnya (*phpBB*).
> Namun demikian, untuk menjaga performance agar aplikasi tetap stabil maka konsekuensinya memerlukan engine/server dengan spesifikasi high in yang harganya mungkin setara dengan bbrp ekor KOI indukan dari kawasan Niigata.


Tahu aja om, hehe.. Untuk saat ini server kami menggunakan specs semi high-end (belum seharga bbrp indukan KOI di Niigata  :: ).




> Untuk menyiasati hal tsb (hanya sekedar usul berdasarkan pengalaman) agar performance KOI's tetap terjaga dengan menggunakan middle specification server, maka sebaiknya database tidak menjadi satu server dengan aplikasi vbulletin atau server database terpisah dengan server aplikasi.
> 
> Disamping itu, perlu juga dipertimbangkan untuk membatasi atau menonaktifkan beberapa fitur dari aplikasi vbulletin yang seringkali membutuhkan akses ke database dalam waktu yang relatif sangat singkat.
> 
> Demikian sekedar analisa singkat problem database.
> Untuk lebih jelasnya tanpa mengurangi rasa hormat silahkan mengakses *portal vbulletin*.
> 
> Bravo KOI's & keep spirit 
> *SUKaKOI*


Terima kasih atas advice nya om, untuk saat ini kebetulan kami telah menggunakan teknik tersebut dgn ditambah mirror di 2nd server.
Mengenai fitur2 yg tidak terpakai, kita juga telah men-disable nya sejak awal om.
Sekali lagi terima kasih atas advice nya.

Salam,

----------


## klbid

oh...begitu ya...
ternyata ada S&K nya   :Tongue:

----------

